# Rainbow Bridge



## Terry Hunter (7 mo ago)

We just put down our 15 yr 4 month Missy golden. We had a consult and went ahead then and sent her to heaven. I’m so regretting not bringing her home one last time and loving her. Her quality of life, walking and going outside for potty was such a struggle.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry. Try not to dwell on regrets. If she was with her people, she was happy.


----------



## CharSid (9 mo ago)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

It's never an easy decision to make, but if her quality of life was poor, you did what was best for her, which is the kindest, most loving thing you could have done. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss of Missy. It sounds like she had a great long life. If her quality of life was in decline, you did a kind and loving thing by letting her go.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm so sorry you lost Missy. We never have enough time with these sweet souls. I hope you find some peace in knowing you gave her a loving life.


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

I want to echo what all the previous posts have written. We understand you. I think that is why you may have sought out this forum as I did after loosing ours to cancer. We are NEVER prepared - no matter what the circumstances are. Please be at peace with your decision as it was done out of love. I am so sorry your family is hurting now . Missy must have been a wonderful lady. Cherish all the good memories and know you did what was the best for her . Hugs


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Missy.


----------



## Terry Hunter (7 mo ago)

cwag said:


> I'm so sorry. Try not to dwell on regrets. If she was with her people, she was happy.


thank you.


----------



## kidfrcleve (11 mo ago)

Remember she's watching over you everyday. Say goodnight to her at bedtime. I do that with mine who passed away this past January. I have a new pup now, and I think my other came back as him or he's giving him pointers, as the pup's personality is very close to the las one.


----------

